# Führung der hinteren Bremsleitung



## OJMad (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe evtl. vor mein BeefCake 2011 zu entlacken.
Hierfür muss ich natürlich alle Züge und Leitungen komplett aus dem Rahmen entfernen.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal die Züge komplett neu eingefädelt?
Ist das einfach eine duurchgehende direkte Führung oder wird das ein katastrophales Gefrickel?
Tipps und Tricks vorhanden?

So long 
J.O.


----------



## matze600 (13. Dezember 2012)

Binde einen Draht ans Ende der Leitung und zieh diesen dann beim entfernen der Leitung mit durch. Ist sonst eine blöde Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.
Den Trick kenne ich schon

Ich denke halt, dass man wohl alles entfernen sollte, wenn der Rahmen gebeizt und gestrahlt wird.
Daher meine Frage.


----------



## uncle75 (17. Februar 2014)

Hatte es beim UJ...
Einfach beim wiedereinfädeln darauf achten das die Leitung, besonders das Ende, grade sind. Dann gehts recht flott


----------

